# Wooden stripper



## colin

After 10 months I finally completed my 17' wooden strip kayak out of redwood, basswood and black walnut.

Reactions: Like 1 | EyeCandy! 5 | Way Cool 20


----------



## jmurray

Unbelievable

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Drgam

Beautiful - a work of art


----------



## Kevin

A masterpiece.


----------



## Mike1950

NICE work- Cute kids!!!


----------



## JR Custom Calls

I was kind of expecting something else given the title... 

but dang thats one heck of a nice looking kayak


----------



## ironman123

WOW Colin, that is Beauty. Lots of hard work and thinking and planning for sure. A guy here finished one in Eastern Red Ceday and Ebony.
That is something to be proud of. Great job.


----------



## Molokai

Amazing work !


----------



## Nature Man

Gorgeous work! You've got to be proud of it! Chuck


----------



## Mike Jones

The sexiest stripper I've ever seen...(and I've seen a few!) She looks fast, too!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## NYWoodturner

Colin - Thats just stunning. 10 months seems pretty quick to me for that level of craftsmanship. Truly impressive.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Johnturner

WOW that is beautiful!


----------



## brown down

I'm in awe!!


----------



## Mike Jones

Lots of question, Colin..... How much does she weigh? Did you do the lofting, or were the frames made from patterns or kits? Is she glassed? How come I can't see any "stitches"? Would this be considered a "touring Class" boat? Sure is a beauty! MAN!


----------



## ripjack13

eegads man...you're not gunna put that artwork in the water are you?!!!


----------



## colin

Thanks everyone for your kind words. Mike the lofting (I am assuming this means the shape of the kayak?) was from paper plans and she was built from absolute scratch. Spent an entire day cutting the strips 5/8" wide and 3/16" thick. The hull and deck were built seperately and then joined together. She is glassed with 4oz fiberglass on the outside and in the cockpit and the rest is carbon fiber just because I think it looks cool and matches the carbon fiber cheek plates and thigh braces. I did a molded, rare earth magnetic hatch hold down system because I didn't want to clutter the appearance with unsightly straps. Nothing about this project was hard just time consuming and I encourage anyone to build one yourself......especially a canoe since its about 60% less work. Please contact me if you have any questions or want me to take any specific pictures. Ya'll have a great weekend. [email protected]

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## shadetree_1

That is an absolute Beauty!! :cool2:


----------



## NewtoSUP

Incredible looking boat! My next major project is a strip built sea kayak but not sure when I can start on it.


----------



## Twig Man

Thats incredible


----------



## Blazenjim

Really nice!


----------



## sgartennga

Whoa. Just whoa.


----------



## Graybeard

I've gone to a few camoecopia's ( http://www.canoecopia.com/canoecopia/page.asp?pgid=1001) in my days and that's the absolute most beautiful boat I've seen!!!

I hope you pop your buttons on your vest every time someone looks at it, you should.

Graybeard


----------



## Aurora North

Oh my. That is an absolute beauty Colin. I have been fantasizing of building a wood strip stand up paddle board. Do you have any pictures of the build?


----------

